# Apple does it again ....



## rogerbodger

Apple Computer announced today that it has developed a computer chip that can store and play high fidelity music in women's breast implants.

The iTit will cost between £499.00 and £699.00 depending on speaker size.

This is considered to be a major breakthrough because women have always complained about men staring at their tits and not listening to them.


----------



## j8keith

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## conlechi

:lol:


----------



## ipap

:lol:


----------



## alexi7




----------



## clewb

haha they wouldn't need that much storage..... They'd just have a sound bite of "stop staring at my tits"! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Claireakashorty

Ok! Had to a chuckle to this one


----------



## bipodgroup

Still giggling.....


----------



## bipodgroup

I hesitate to ask but feel compelled to....where does one put the headphone jack?....Tin helmet on


----------



## JesseJames

bipodgroup said:


> I hesitate to ask but feel compelled to....where does one put the headphone jack?....Tin helmet on


Have a bluetooth device installed in place of one of your rear molars.


----------



## peachy2501

Very True


----------



## EddieFosts

:lol:


----------



## Dreams1966




----------



## Coisty06

Hahaha good one


----------



## Ady.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

